# Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???



## Holger_M (9. September 2006)

Wie kann ich mein Marttiini-Messer scharf halten (Filetiermesser -blauer Griff - schwarze Schneide)???
Wetzstahl Abziehstein etc. ???
Könnt Ihr mir hier Produkte empfehlen???


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Hi #h 

viele benutzen das Lansky Schleifset. Damit kannst du verschiedene Schleifwinkel einstellen und so das Messer von scharf bis sehr scharf schleifen.

Ich persönlich nehme eine alten Schleifstein von meinem Opa und schleife nach Gefühl, klappt auch :q


----------



## melis (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Ist es das Modell ohne Säge?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Keramikstab


----------



## Neffifisch (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Hallo, 

benutze ein Spyderco-Schärfset für meine Messer (auch Küchenmesser) ist nach meiner Meinung sehr einfach zu handhaben und besteht aus Keramik- und Schleifsteinstäben. 
Für unterwegs habe ich so einen kleinen Schleifer von Lansky mit den gekreuzten Keramikstäben. Ist ein echt gutes Teil. 
Vom füher benutzen Wetzstahl bin ich abgekommen, da manche teuere Messer aus sehr hartem Stahl sind und dann der Wetzstahl nicht mehr richtig schärft. am Ende immer eine Frage, was man ausgeben will!

Grüße Neffifisch


----------



## theactor (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

HI,

ich habe suuper Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil hier gemacht.
Nicht billig, aber ich kann es wirklich empfehlen.

#h


----------



## Holger_M (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Das Messer ist teflonbeschichtet ( Marttiini oben, ohne Säge), lassen sich anscheinend schlecht nachschleifen.
Kann ich es eigentlich mit den normalen Lansky Schleifsteinen dieses Messer schärfen oder welches Set brauche ich hierfür ???
Empfehlungen !!!


----------



## melis (9. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Ich würde dieses Messer zu einem Profi bringen. Kostet bei uns 5€, das Ergebnis kriegt man selber nicht hin.


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

*#h :: Art.-Nr. 294300*


*zurück zur Artikelübersicht *


​ 


​ 

Herbertz-Messerschärfer. Mit diesem Werkzeug erreicht man durch den optimalen Schleifwinkel immer ein scharfes Messer. Der Schärfer besitzt einen Schutzbügel, der Verletzungen verhindert.

Technische DatenGewicht43 gLänge geöffnet10,2 cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Art.-Nr. 294300*
*Herbertz Messerschärfer*

*14,90 Euro**



 * Im angegebenen Preis ist die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer in Höhe von 16% bereits enthalten.
Hinzu kommen noch die Kosten für Versand und Zahlung. 



Wichtige Kundeninformationen | Datenschutz | Impressum | AGB 
*Herbertz GmbH Messerclub* · Mangenberger Str. 334-336 · D-42655 Solingen
Telefon (0212) 20 10 61 · E-Mail: info@herbertz-messerclub.de​ 
Wegen die Teflon beschichtung das ist die besste lösung,nach meine meinung.#h ​


----------



## Holger_M (13. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten - Wetzstahl???*

Kann mir hier jemand einen guten Wetzstahl (Keramik etc., - eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Produkt)für das obige Messer empfehlen ???


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Keramikstab aus´m Katalysator! #h


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Ich hab zum Schärfen, nicht zum Neuschleifen, Keramikstäbe. Mittlerweile habe ich schon einen 2. Satz, der erste hat nur ca. 10 cm lange Stäbe, ist natürlich zum Mitnehmen praktischer und wenn die Rundstäber nebeneinander gelegt im Halter liegen, sind sie sogar zum Nachschärfen von Angelhaken gedacht. 

Auf der Jagd und Hund hab ich mir dieses Jahr dann eine Ausführung zugelegt, da sind die Stäbe ca. 20 cm lang. Günstiger für Messer mit einer größeren Klinge. Einfach so 10 - 15 mal ohne Druck von oben nach unten an den Stäben entlang führen und das Messer ist rasiermesserscharf. 

Im Gegensatz zu dem oben gezeigten Teil wird da nicht "spanabhebend" geschärft. gelegentlich sollte man die Stäbe mit Spüli einreiben und unter fleißend Wasser abwaschen, dann werden sie wieder heller, denn auch der Keramikstab kann ja nur schärfen, wenn er etwas Material abträgt.

Für die Küchenmesser hab ich mir übrigens mal einen "Wetzstahl" aus Keramik zugelegt, gab's mal günstig bei den Jungs mit dem Elch


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Das Messer pflegen ist das "A" und "O" - einmal geschliffen sind die Klinger i.d.R. hinüber (zumindest wenn nicht vom Profi gemacht).
Wer sein Messer aber pflegt, braucht es eigentlich auch nicht schleifen.

Pflegen heißt (neben sauber halten), dass das Messer vor oder nach jedem Arbeitsgang (und ggf.s nochmal zwischendurch) abgezogen wird: Nicht zu heftig, nicht zu häufig (also nicht 500mal am Stahl abziehen), im richtigen Winkel (nicht 90° - ca. 30° je nach Messer) und vor allem immer in die gleiche Richtung.
Darüber hinaus gehört ein vernünftiges Messer NICHT in die Spülmaschine (das Salz greift die geschliffene Klinge an) und auch nicht in irgendwelche 3-Euro-Schleifer. |rolleyes 

In Norwegen heißt das beispielsweise, dass ich das Messer vor jedem Filetiergang abziehe (ich bevorzuge Stahl, allerdings kein 2-Euro-Kaufhalle-Produkt, sondern ausm Metzgerbedarf) und zwischendurch, wenn ich merke, dass es stumpfer wird.
Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass damit nicht minutenlang auf Gräten rumgehackt wird oder gar die Wirbelsäule versucht wird zu durchtrennen - da könnt ich schreien, wenn ich das immer zu sehen kriege! #q Dafür hat man ein "Arbeitsmesser" mit breiterer/ stärkerer Klinge, das auch nicht so teuer sein muss.
Den Schnitt also sauber und entlang der Gräten machen, dann brechen auch keine Stücke aus der Klinge raus!


Ich habe 3 unterschiedliche Filiermesser die ich allesamt noch NIE habe nachschleifen lassen - und ich kann mich damit getrost rasieren, auch nach 6 Jahren noch.


----------



## seen (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

hallo

ein bekannter schmiedet messer selbst und hat mir einen japanischen kunststein besorgt. der hat auf einer seite eine 6000er körnung. mit der kann man sein messer immer gut scharf halten. 
das messer sollte allerdings nie wirklich stumpf werden. sonst muß was groberes her.

und wer wirklich das letzte aus seinem messer rausholen will, der zieht es nochmal auf einem leder mit diamantpaste ab #6

gruß
seen


----------



## Holger_M (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Anscheinend soll man anstatt eines Wetzstahls lieber einen Abziehstein verwenden.
Trifft das für das obige Marttiinimesser zu ???
http://shop.klingenladen.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_40&products_id=1259

Wenn ja welchen Stein soll ich verwenden?
Ist dieser in Ordnung oder gibt es etwa noch billigere Produkte die gleichgut sind?


----------



## fette beute (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> viele benutzen das Lansky Schleifset. Damit kannst du verschiedene Schleifwinkel einstellen und so das Messer von scharf bis sehr scharf schleifen.
> 
> Ich persönlich nehme eine alten Schleifstein von meinem Opa und schleife nach Gefühl, klappt auch :q




scharf bis sehr scharf |kopfkrat ;+
wad is dad denn,is dad nu scharf oder sehr scharf :q


----------



## Loup de mer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

@ Holger M
Ich kann dir das intensive Studium dieser Website empfehlen. Ansonsten ist in diesem Thema schon viel Nonsens (´Tschuldigung #t ) geschrieben worden.
Und..., kauf dir bloß nicht das Schärfding von Herbertz wenn du keine Säge aus deinem Messer machen willst.

Ach ja, Post Nr. 13 möcht ich dir (im positiven Sinne) ans Herz legen. 

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das intensive Studium dieser Website empfehlen.


Genial, die Seite ist ja höhere Physik! :q


----------



## seen (15. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> @ Holger M
> Ich kann dir das intensive Studium dieser Website empfehlen. Ansonsten ist in diesem Thema schon viel Nonsens (´Tschuldigung #t ) geschrieben worden.
> Und..., kauf dir bloß nicht das Schärfding von Herbertz wenn du keine Säge aus deinem Messer machen willst.
> 
> ...



ich denke es ist auch eine frage von zeit und lust. 
im post nr.13 wird stahl empfohlen. das ist eine schnelle möglichkeit sein messer scharf zu halten (wenn man's kann). 
allerdings bin ich eher, wie schon erwähnt, für jap. kunststein, da das ergebnis doch nochmals besser ist. ist aber auch eine zeit und kostenfrage. 
wer viel geld für messer ausgibt oder sie gar selbst geschmiedet hat, der investiert sicher gerne die zeit (und etwas übung).

viel spaß
seen


----------



## Loup de mer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



seen schrieb:


> ich denke es ist auch eine frage von zeit und lust...


 
da hast du 100%ig Recht - Man(n) muss seine Messer schon lieben  !



seen schrieb:


> ...im post nr.13 wird stahl empfohlen. das ist eine schnelle möglichkeit sein messer scharf zu halten (wenn man's kann).
> allerdings bin ich eher, wie schon erwähnt, für jap. kunststein, da das ergebnis doch nochmals besser ist...


 
Das sind zwei Paar Schuh... Kurz gesagt wird beim Bearbeiten der Messerschneide mit dem Wetzstahl kein Material abgetragen, sondern es wird lediglich der (mikrofeine) Grat der Schneide wieder aufgerichtet (zum Scharfhalten).
Beim (schleifmittelhaltigen) jap.Kunststein hingegen erfolgt Materialabtrag an der Klinge (zum Scharfmachen).

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Crazyegg (15. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

also (keine werbung jetzt!!)
Bei dick.biz gibt es ab oktober ein neues Messerschärfgerät(denke
aus Japan) mit dem man sogar Hochos nachschärfen kann.

Es sollte allerding auch kein Messer sein was schon extrem Stumpf
ist und scharten hat..
eben zum nachschärfen...


Ich selbst benutze seit einem Jahr japanische Natur- und Kunststeine zum schärfen.
Hab lange geübt bis ich es (fast ^^) perfekt konnte.. 
aber jetzt bekomme ich fast jedes messer auf höchste schärfe.
werd mir in den nächsten wochen noch einen 8000er stein
zum endgültigen finish/polieren der klinge besorgen.

zum schnellen abziehen werd ich mir den obigen schärfer mal zulegen. mal sehn ob er seinen zweck erfüllen wird


----------



## Neckarangler78 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

Hallo Holger M #h

Ich stelle mal einen Link ein zu einem Beitrag von mir ein, indem ich vor ein paar Tagen einiges zum Thema Messer schleifen von mir gegeben habe.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84295


Ich halte nichts von irgendwelchen komischen Geräten zum Messer schleifen. Die sind wie die sprichwörtliche Eier legende wollmilch-Sau. Die Meissten werden wohl nichts taugen und können sogar die Klinge ruinieren.

Mach es einfach auf die seit jahrtausenden bewährte Methode mit Schleifstein, Abziehstein und Wetzstahl. (Früher hat man statt dessen ein anderes Messer verwendet.)

Man muss ein Messer zwar nicht schleifen wenn es keine Scharten hat, aber es empfiehlt sich neues Messer zu schleifen. Sie haben ab Werk nämlich einen relativ großen Schneidenwinkel wodurch sie länger scharf bleiben jedoch nicht so scharf werden. Gerade bei einem Filetiermesser sollte man jedoch der Schärfe den Vorzug gegenüber der Schnitthaltigkeit geben und es in einem flacheren Winkel schleifen.

Ein Messer zu schleifen und abzuziehen ist nicht schwierig wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Mann muss nur wissen wie es geht und braucht etwas Geduld. Du hast sicher ein paar alte Küchenmesser an denen Du üben kannst.
Wenn man es erst eimal kann wird man sein Leben lang darüber froh sein, dass man richtig scharfe Messer hat und man sich nicht mit stumpfen Messer abmühen muss.

Also mach es richtig und kaufe dir einen synthetischen Schleifstein mit einer groben und feinen Seite, einen Abziehstein aus Naturstein und einen Wetzstahl.
Wie man damit umgeht ist auf der bereits verlinkten  messer-machen.de Internetseite gut erklärt.


----------



## Neckarangler78 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



Fips III schrieb:


> Nur, wer es kann, sollte ruhig selber schleifen. Wer es nicht so richtig kann, sollte es sein lassen.



Das sehe ich anders. Niemand kann von seiner Geburt an Messer schleifen (abziehen). Jeder der es kann hat es irgendwann einmal gelernt. 

Ein Filetiermesser mit dem man nicht auf Keramik schneidet muss man nicht öfter als ein bis zwei mal im Jahr abziehen. Zwischendurch reicht es, es mit einem Wetzstahl zu schärfen.

Bei Küchenmessern sieht es da schon anders aus. Wenn man einen Braten oder gar ein gegrilltes Stück mit knuspriger Kruste auf einer Bratenplatte aus Porzellan schneidet leidet die Klinge sehr stark darunter. Küchenmesser müssen daher sehr viel öfter geschliffen werden.

Wenn man also nicht nur ein scharfes Filetiermesser haben möchte, sondern auch scharfe Küchenmesser dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall das Messerschleifen (,Abziehen und Wetzen) zu erlernen.

PS: Wenn jemand weiß wo ich eine Bratenplatte aus Kunststoff bekommen kann, wäre ich für den Hinweis sehr dankbar.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*



Neckarangler78 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn jemand weiß wo ich eine Bratenplatte aus Kunststoff bekommen kann, wäre ich für den Hinweis sehr dankbar.


Es gab vor ca. 4 Wochen so ein riesen Teil bei Al.. für 8€ - hab mir auch gleich eine gegriffen.


----------



## chippog (21. September 2006)

*AW: Marttiini Messer scharf halten ???*

leider bin ich viel zu faul zum messer schleifen. wenn es sein muss, kriege ich allerdings fast jedes messer dazu, dass ich mir damit die behaarung auf dem unterarm ohne jeglichen blutverlust abrasieren kann. so hab ich denn auch einen feinen schleifstein von meinem vater und metzgermeister gekriegt. was das nun für einer ist, weiss ich nicht, nur dass er zwei seiten hat, eine grobe und eine feine. klappt es mit der feinen nicht, muss halt erst mal die grobe rann. nass muss er auch sein, der stein. flacher winkel, cirka dreissig grad schein auch recht sinnvoll. chipp


----------

